# Cheech in the Autumn Outdoors (Pics)



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Cheech in the Autumn Outdoors*
I thought it was a nice enough fall day to bring Cheech outside for some fun and photo ops. He loved being in the leaves, but he didn't stray far from me, always clinging to my shoes or legs lol. He did like being on the bench when I was closing, figuring it was his first time on an outside adventure, I stayed close with him. 









--








--








--








--








--








Hey stay away from those wires lol
--








--








--








He does sit still lol
--








--








--








--
(Pardon for such large pictures, but I don't have time to resize them all right now... Or ever lol...  And my hairy jacket, the dog was laying on it >< )​


----------



## catsandscales (Oct 21, 2010)

So cute! He's such a big cuddle rat... love the pics. =)


----------



## Rattus (Nov 2, 2010)

he is soooo cute! ;D


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks  He is a major cuddle bug :3 I remember back in February when he came home and how small he was, to how big he has gotten. <3


----------



## gweneverelynn (Dec 17, 2009)

Your photos ROCK! He looks beautiful in the folliage. He doesn't look like a short hair. His hair is a bit fluffy. I love that. He's beautiful. Or she, I'm sorry. I can't remember now. Ooops. 
Thanks for sharing and thank you for giving me your great idea of taking pictures of them outside!!! ;D
Love,
Gwen


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks so much  And you should post some pictures of your rattie(s) outside, I loved the idea from when I saw others posting it and saying their ratties enjoyed it very much. 
Cheech is a little buck :3 And I do agree, his hair is very long and almost curls at the ends, what coat would that be considered? He is around a year old now, so would it still be yearling fur? :3


----------



## SiNi5T3R (Nov 5, 2010)

Alethea said:


> --
> (Pardon for such large pictures, but I don't have time to resize them all right now... Or ever lol...  And my hairy jacket, the dog was laying on it >< )​



Dont lie you know your jacket is always like that  jk jk I used to have cats that liked to sleep on cloths and it was such a pain in the butt to get it all off even with a lint roller....i hated it..


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

You pretty much with the dog's hair lol. It's like wool material and the dog has short, course hairs that stick right into the fibers of the coat. lol. :3


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

Whoa he is huge! He looks about the same size as my miniature pincher! Hahaha yeahn I know what you mean about them growing too, my baby is so big *tears up*  I know if I let my little man out he would probably be eaten by a squirrel x.x lol


----------



## blenderpie (Sep 10, 2009)

You may think your boy's small, but I think my male beats you. He's a little over a year and he's smaller than cheech. 
But I love these pictures, makes me wish that I had taken my boys outside before it got too cold.


----------



## animeangel333 (Oct 14, 2010)

My baby isn't even a month yet he's smaller than my hand still!  My older one is about 2 months and he is about the size of my hand. He's a tiny dumbo. I like that you named your rat Cheech, btw. :3


----------

